
Surviving Information Overload as a New Developer - jmaj
http://interactivemechanics.com/news/2017/03/surviving-information-overload/
======
jmaj
My fellow that I'm mentoring for our fellowship program wanted to write an
article about her experiences as a new developer.

I enjoyed reading it and wanted to share it with HN has well.

